# Are vindicators competitive?



## norest4thewicked (Jun 3, 2009)

Im using about 3 of them, if that good or should i get two and some oblits?
Will it be effective?


----------



## drummerholt1234 (May 27, 2009)

2 Vindicators and Oblitorators is the way to go so that you have anti-tank (long ranged and more dependable than a scatter dice).


----------



## inigo montoya (Feb 1, 2009)

drummerholt1234 said:


> 2 Vindicators and Oblitorators is the way to go so that you have anti-tank (long ranged and more dependable than a scatter dice).


qft

vindicator w/dp
vindicator w/dp
3 oblits


----------



## drummerholt1234 (May 27, 2009)

qft? what does that stand for? lol I've never heard of it.

Yeah that is how I would take them lol with the DP...


----------



## norest4thewicked (Jun 3, 2009)

ok well i have a 3rd vindicator , wut should i do with it?


----------



## drummerholt1234 (May 27, 2009)

Save it for if you ever play Planet Strike or Apoc. If it is not built then make another rhino based vehicle. 

Alternatively you could give it to me  lol


----------



## norest4thewicked (Jun 3, 2009)

**

Well i might not have that problem, i have a local hobbystore where i buy stuff if ebay is not as cheap. www.riders.com i pre ordered a vindicator but havent picked it up yet, could i not buy it and give them like 5$ for a deposit because i dont wanna waste monah :no:


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

vindicators are competitive, but they will be infinitely more powerful if they go in with lash princes. lashing groups into blobs and then vindi bombing them is key.

I'd rather you had oblits instead of 3 vindis. 2 will do the trick, but in a direct answer to your question, yes vindis are competitive.


----------



## Primarch Lorgar (Jul 11, 2009)

if you really want the third vindicator you could buff your armt up 500 pts and add in some oblits!!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

My Night lords use 3 Vindicators in 1500 points...


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Pair them up with Chosen with Meltaguns and DPs and you won't have any problems with hordes and tanks.


----------



## Primarch Lorgar (Jul 11, 2009)

If you have a chaos lord give it a combi melta , I played yesterday and my lord shot one at the front armor of a vindicator, then, the vindicator was no more!:so_happy:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Vindicators are effective when taken in pairs. Generally a lone Vindicator won't get much chance to make an impact as the enemy knows how deadly they are, but with two or three you force them to spread their anti-tank firepower out between the vehicles, increasing your chances of landing one or more devastating shots per turn.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Vindicators are effective when taken in pairs. Generally a lone Vindicator won't get much chance to make an impact as the enemy knows how deadly they are, but with two or three you force them to spread their anti-tank firepower out between the vehicles, increasing your chances of landing one or more devastating shots per turn.


QFT (quoted for truth)

Katie is spot on here, presenting more targets is key. Especially with a fully mechanized army, your opponent wont know what to hit.


----------

